# Drill Press



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got tired of trying to drill holes in 3" pen blanks with a Delta 2 3/8" quill travel. It would also stall when drilling metals. So got a C-man bench top on sale. It has a quill travel of 3.28". Has lasers for drilling and centering holes. Has a digital read out which is very accurate. Within .01". Anyway it had lots of good reviews and I got to use one first hand. I like it a lot so far. Oh I almost forgot I love the crank handle. That thing is awesome when drilling because you can take it all the way around and never let go.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BernieW said:


> Well got tired of trying to drill holes in 3" pen blanks with a Delta 2 3/8" quill travel. It would also stall when drilling metals. So got a C-man bench top on sale. It has a quill travel of 3.28". Has lasers for drilling and centering holes. Has a digital read out which is very accurate. Within .01". Anyway it had lots of good reviews and I got to use one first hand. I like it a lot so far. Oh I almost forgot I love the crank handle. That thing is awesome when drilling because you can take it all the way around and never let go.


Nice Bernie. You know I bought one last year only it was the old model and the damn thing just doesn't have enough travel. 

Good to see CMan stepping it up. Their new bandsaws are real nice.... there is a 14 inch one in my future and the zip code saws have a great following now. Nice Drill Press Bernie, Congrats! I take it this will work nice in the clock repair business as well! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Bernie

Is that the one they had on sale for 179.oo ? with free shipping ..

I have been looking also,, the press I have is about 35 years old or so and I have been kicking it around for two weeks or so...

I like the read out and the handle also....and the power it has...for a bench model...plus the neat zero setting,,,,chuck the bit,sit it down on the stock hit the button and it's at zero....neat drill drill press...BUT I need to wait till Fri.to get the one I order   UPS thing..... 


Bj 








BernieW said:


> Well got tired of trying to drill holes in 3" pen blanks with a Delta 2 3/8" quill travel. It would also stall when drilling metals. So got a C-man bench top on sale. It has a quill travel of 3.28". Has lasers for drilling and centering holes. Has a digital read out which is very accurate. Within .01". Anyway it had lots of good reviews and I got to use one first hand. I like it a lot so far. Oh I almost forgot I love the crank handle. That thing is awesome when drilling because you can take it all the way around and never let go.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Way to go Bernie. Hope you get all kinds of mileage out of you new toy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, please depress me by divulging how little that magnificent drill press set you back.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

BJ that is the one. $179 with free shipping. I just happen to be in Denver so just picked it up. 

Harry as above it is normally $199 but on sale for $179.

Quill travel is 3 1/4" on this one Corey. Couldn't get anymore without going to the big floor models. I drilled a couple of blanks last night and it is going to be just fine. Another thing I like is if you have to drill a hole 1/2" deep in wood like for a dowel you turn the bit down to the top of the wood, press the zeroing button for zero and then drill. When it says .5 you have drilled your hole. 

Thanks again everyone for the comments.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

Just in case you want to make your new drill press a floor model, it's easy to do with some 2" pipe and two standard pipe flanges .I used the weld on type but you can get them with threads and just screw them in place.... quick and easy,,, the one I made is 26" tall over all...

Just getting it ready to mount the new one when it shows up Fri.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great idea BJ. Hadn't thought about that. I will give that some serious thought.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, have you ever used a gasless MIG welder?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Yes,,, At one time I sold MIG welders and the wire for them plus other items to go with them.. ( Miller Welder Line) I have a cabinet full of welding stuff,wire,both types plus in Alum,Steel,high test stuff....etc. I don't have a Miller but I use a big 225amp MIG made by Central that can use the Miller stuff.
Same old story got it 50 bucks on a trade in, replace one small IC and cap.on the control board, and I now have a 2800.oo MIG. that can weld 1/16" to 2" thick stock...in the AC or DC mode...and use both/all types of wire  I should note, I don't care for the flux type wire it gulls (comes off) inside the tube and jams up ....

The one I have looks like the Lincoln below...just more of a tank and has two tanks that clamp in place on the tail end of the cart....like I said build like a tank....and just about as hvy.  I put a lawn mower handle on it to pull it around the shop ... LOL hahahaha 


http://www.welders-direct.com/merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=WD&Product_Code=K2416-1

Miller welders below
http://www.millerwelds.com/products/mig/


=====



harrysin said:


> Bj, have you ever used a gasless MIG welder?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, have you ever told us the size of you're "shed"? It sounds ginormous to house all you're gear. Are you constantly approached by "friends" who want to know if you can "just do this for me Bob"?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Actually Harry, I think he lives in the shed and his house is the shop


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It's not that big and getting smaller all the time...
"shed" = 1220 sq. ft. in total.... 
""just do this for me Bob"?" = all the time BUT I do enjoy giving them a hand most of the time...but I don't wash windows or paint   unless my boss tells me to  








harrysin said:


> Bj, have you ever told us the size of you're "shed"? It sounds ginormous to house all you're gear. Are you constantly approached by "friends" who want to know if you can "just do this for me Bob"?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> It's not that big and getting smaller all the time...
> "shed" = 1220 sq. ft. in total....


Ummmm.....Bob, that would be big! Lucky dog... but do you have to share that with vehicles?  I would be happier than a pig in doo doo if I didn't have to share the vehicle space. But like you say.. the Boss thing..

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

share= well yes and no,,, I have a 2 car garage next to the house that the boss thinks it's hers but I put my truck in it from time to time and use the one in the back for my truck in the winter time or when I need to do a bit of work on it with my wire repair kit ,it's a FORD....   repair parts are cheap ,one roll will last a long time... 



=======



challagan said:


> Ummmm.....Bob, that would be big! Lucky dog... but do you have to share that with vehicles?  I would be happier than a pig in doo doo if I didn't have to share the vehicle space. But like you say.. the Boss thing..
> 
> Corey


----------

